# Flash CS3 Page Flip Button



## seamaster9095 (May 12, 2009)

Hi,

I hope someone notice this thread. I need help.

I have a video, I import it to Flash CS3. its .avi file. The video is animation page flip (2 minutes length video and 7 pages flip) The video is something like this YouTube - Pageflip Animation
And I want to make next and previous button which can go to page 1 page 2 in the video.
Lets say~
Page 1 is video start/play from 00.00 - 00.20 (this is video time)
Page 2 is video start from 00.20 - 00.30

When the user on Page 1, he clicks next button then the movie play the part the book turns from page 1 to 2.
If he clicks previous button, the movie plays the same in reverse as if he turned back to page 1.

Do you guys think its possible to do it in flash?
I just start learning flash so I have no idea how am I going to do this.
Hope someone can help me. I need this fast.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey welcome to TSF, the flash video basics tutorials found here: http://www.gotoandlearn.com/ will talk you through seeking to different parts of the video. Then it's just about modifying the code to seek when you click the button (rather than the bar at the bottom of the page)...

But yes this is definately possible, if you give it a go and have problems please post back here and we'll help you out =]

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

